
Not All Patterns, but Enough (2008) [pdf] - espeed
https://www.cs.york.ac.uk/plasma/publications/pdf/MitchellRuncimanHaskell08.pdf
======
amelius
It seems to me that this can be applied in a broader way, for example to
verify invariants.

